# Favorite Anime(s)



## CrookedCroc (Apr 24, 2019)

Post one or more shows that you love. Don't worry, there are no wrong answers (unless you respond with Berserk 2016)

My favorites would be:
-Yu Yu Hakusho
-Made in abyss
-Astroboy (2003)
-Gurren Laggan 
-Mushishi  
-Berserk (1997)
-Tenchi Muyo!
-Soul Eater
-Digimon Tamers  
-Log_Horizon


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 27, 2019)

pokemon and hell girl


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 28, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Also the movie Akira is pretty good too:


Bet you're excited for the American live-action adaptation that takes place in Neo-San Francisco and where Kaneda and Tetsuo are brothers.
It's a real thing btw


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2019)

-Hyper Police
-Yu Yu Hakusho
-Dragon Ball
-Dominion Tank Police
-New Dominion Tank Police
-Armitage the Third
-Ghost in the Shell

And other stuff from the 80s and 90s


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 28, 2019)

Redline
Hellsing
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Ghost in the Shell
Mob Psycho 100
Vampire Hunter D
Nichijou
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 28, 2019)

Fug, I forgot to included Jojo and Redline...


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 28, 2019)

Hellsing Ultimate officially toppled Ghost in the Shell S.A.C. as my favorite anime just recently. Erratic OP protagonist, dapper badasses, level 100 zealotry, Nazi vampires in cartoonishly large zeppelins. This anime is the textbook definition of over-the-top and it's a good time.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 29, 2019)

Trigun 
Mob Psycho 100 
Bleach
Full Metal Alchemist 
Dragon Ball :O


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 29, 2019)

Current fave I'm enjoying is Hunter x Hunter, though I think it's about to reach its final episode on Toonami. 2 close runners up are My Hero Academia and Black Clover.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 29, 2019)

Katanagatari sticks out to me as a favorite of mine. I’m also in love with A Silent Voice, it’s an anime film I hold close to my heart.

It’s the only movie that legitimately made me cry, I related to the characters so much! ;-;


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh man, I'm a dope! I was only thinking series and didn't think movie. My favorite anime movie(and indeed my favorite movie overall) is Wolf Children. It's not strictly because two of the main characters can turn into wolves anytime the mood strikes them(though that does help). The story is beautiful, the characters(who aren't bit characters) well developed, the story appropriate for all ages(despite a brief moment of suggested sensuality near the beginning, but it is not graphic in anyway) and the ending moves me to tears, even after watching the movie like 20 times! The ending even inspired me to write a fanfiction sequel, and I've even gone back to rewrite and improve it! I've finished chapter 18 of the original 29 so far. I'm just a bit stuck because of something I have to figure out how to fix in chapter 19.


----------



## smolartist000 (Jul 1, 2019)

One series that I have been watching is My hero academia. Midorya is an admirable character.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

i used to like anime but i think i'm going off the whole idea now


----------



## PercyD (Jul 4, 2019)

Gurren Lagann is still my top fave.
And I'm starting to revisit my old toonami faves too. I feel like Yuyu Hakusho still holds up.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 4, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Gurren Lagann is still my top fave.
> And I'm starting to revisit my old toonami faves too. I feel like Yuyu Hakusho still holds up.


Toonami fans furever!


----------



## Eterna3 (Jul 9, 2019)

Haven't watched anything in a while, but my favorites are Nichijou, Girls Last Tour (Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou), and Land of the Lustrous (Houseki no Kuni)

Kekkai Sensen, Yuyushiki and Uchouten Kazoku are runner ups


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 9, 2019)

Fist of the North Star


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 9, 2019)

Eterna3 said:


> Nichijou


One of those rare anime I like.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jul 9, 2019)

Watched Paranoia Agent a couple of months ago, really good show, wish there was more stuff like that.

And I also convinced my brother (who hates anime) to watch Perfect Blue, Akira and Paprika. He loved the first two but got bored with Paprika.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 10, 2019)

Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Champloo are my all-time favorites. 
I also quite enjoy many of the parts of Lupin the Third that I've seen.


----------



## OscarDeer (Jul 11, 2019)

Everybody knows that _Spongebob_ is the best Anime...Right?


----------



## FeatheredFiend (Jul 11, 2019)

Soul eater
Dragon ball
Watching Overlord now and am enjoying it
Fairy tale
Sekieri
Naruto
Is it a zombie?
Baka and test
Yamadas first time
Attack on titan
Food wars


----------



## SweetTooth29 (Jul 15, 2019)

- Hellsing Ultimate (my "_ultimate_" favorite, forever and always)
- Inuyasha
- Rurouni Kenshin

I've seen a ton of anime and read a lot of manga, but these three are the only ones that have consistently stayed my favorites over the course of many years.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 15, 2019)

I watch only one anime...





The one and only Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Some of the other ones:
Serial Experiments Lain
Maison Ikkoku
Wolf Children
Kujibiki Unbalance
Gintama


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

Gravitation
Trinity Blood
Inuyasha (Yeah, I said it)
Bleach (although I didn't get too far)
FullMetal Alchemist

To name a few


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Jul 17, 2019)

My favorites would be have to.
Yu Yu Hakusho
Gurren Laggan 
Berserk (1997)
Tenchi Muyo!
Soul Eater
Digimon Tamers 
Big O
Birth of devilman and amon apocalypse.
Fist of the North star movie.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 17, 2019)

Tenchi Muyo! (OVA and Universe) 
Attack on Titan
Not that I don't like anime, I just prefer Western animation


----------



## Simo (Jul 17, 2019)

Kimba (The White Lion)
Astro Boy
8th Man (b&w)

...mainly older ones?

I did watch and like the first maybe 300 One Piece episodes.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 17, 2019)

Fullmetal Alchemist/FMA Brotherhood: It was the first show I seriously considered buying merch of. 

Inuyasha: This was the first anime I ever actually watched, and it has a soft spot in my heart.

Psycho Pass: This anime was just all around fun to watch, and all of the openings were absolute bangers.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 18, 2019)

Anybody else remember Monster Rancher?

Speaking of, Monster by Madhouse based on a manga by the legendary Naoki Urasawa is worth checking out, too


----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Jul 22, 2019)

I can never decide my favourite, but most of the anime I watched was when I was younger like Yu-Gi-Oh!, Cardcaptors, Beyblade, Digimon.....and now so many of these have changed. Eagerly awaiting the new 2020 Digimon movie. Cardcaptor Sakura Clear Card is being released on Blu-Ray and also been watching Boruto: Naruto Next Generations on Crunchyroll.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 22, 2019)

Bakugan
Digimon
JoJo's Bizzare Adventure
Ace Attorney
Boku No Hero Academia


----------



## Rant (Jul 22, 2019)

Digging the new ones like Shield Hero and Demon Slayer. 
Mushishi, Ergo Proxy, Paranoid Agent, any Ghibli film, Hellsing Ultimate, My Hero Academia, shit there's so many I don't have time to list them before work.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 23, 2019)

By and far Berserk. That anime had excellent characters, a very compelling, complicated and unique storyline, lots of gore and in my opinion one of the most likable main characters ever. Not to mention that they didn't just resort to overpowered shonen abilities each time Guts was in a tight spot. It was just fantastic.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

I got a whole list...
But, nah..fav. anime, its complicated
I like stuff like.....Shiki, DBS, Digimon Frontier, Yugioh 
High-school DXD etc


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 28, 2019)

My hero academia, Digimon fusion, danganronpa THH, summer wars and wolf children


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2019)

(I did watch Hetalia for a while but I fully accept that it is toxic shit.)

I tried watching real animé like Death Note but the art style and clichés annoy me. I find the static "action" shots visually painful.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

Here are my favourites.

Akira
Redline
Ghost in the shell
Sky crawlers
Gundam wing


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Aug 10, 2019)

Berserk
Parasyte
Attack on Titan
Death Note
Tokyo Ghoul
The Promised Neverland

Got a few more but not off the top of my head. Also just started Vinland Saga. So far pretty nice.


----------



## Aristaeus (Aug 12, 2019)

Probably Yu-Yu-Hakusho and Dragon Ball Z because they got me into anime.  Also really enjoyed The Shield Hero and thoroughly enjoying Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 13, 2019)

FLCL
InuYasha
Ikkitoussen (Battle Vixens)
Full Metal Alchemist
YuGiOh!
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo


----------



## Mi Head Meme (Aug 15, 2019)

Cyborg Kuro-chan.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 15, 2019)

Madoka Magicka.

Its a lovely deconstruction of the magical girl genre. Has an interesting art style and some fantastic fight scenes in it as well.







Bokurano: Ours.

Its a mech anime about 15 kids piloting a giant robot, battling other giant robots to save the world... only its not. Its a dark tragic story about self-sacrifice and coming to term with your own death. This anime gives me all the feels and had me tearing up a few times.







The Promised Neverland.

A psychological thriller themed around a prison break. Definitely an edge of your seat, binge watch anime. Great music too.







Plenty of other anime I enjoy <: but these 3 are my top picks for sure.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 15, 2019)

An aside. Sazae-san is quite something. It's a wonder it started in 1969 and it hasn't ended yet, even with Toshiba pulling the plug on its sponsorship. It's more of a wonder considering the basic premise has stayed nearly the same during the decades. And finally it's the most watched animated series (weekly) in Japan. It's not my favorite per-se, but I've been thinking about this ever since I've heard of it.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure is my favorite anime just because of how ridiculously entertaining it is, it’s so so much fun and every part has so much meme material. Other favorites of mine are Neon Genesis Evangelion and Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Aug 17, 2019)

So aside from the ridiculously long-running anime I watch like One Piece and Detective Conan, here are some easily FINISHABLE anime I've enjoyed:

.hack//SIGN
.hack//ROOTS
Haikyu!!
Mob Psycho 100
Soul Eater
Blue Exorcist
Trigun
Rurouni Kenshin
Fullmetal Alchemist/Brotherhood
Ouran High School Host Club
Paranoia Agent
Ghost in the Shell Stand Alone Complex
Wolf's Rain
Dammeko Dobutsu
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo
Death Note
DRAMAtical Murder
Durarara!!
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin
Ginga Densetsu Weed
Moribito - Guardian of the Spirit
Massugu ni Ikou
Nadia: Secret of Blue Water
Kimba the White Lion
No. 6
Ookiku Furikabutte
Parasyte the Maxim
Madoka Magica
Shiki
Tsuritama


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 17, 2019)

+Sewayaki Kitsune No Senko-San.


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 19, 2019)

I am obsess with the shonen genre, so I m just gonna tell you those hidden gems outside of shonen anime.

Black jack
Saiyuki
Dorohedoro
Legendz
Keroro gunso
Yondematsuyo azazel-kun
Eyeshield 21
Yowamushi padel
Vampire hunter d

I probably had more, but that's what I remember for now.


----------



## Vamux (Aug 19, 2019)

King Of The Hill
Seinfeld
Samurai Jack
And I know this last one is going to be kind of controversial, considering it's not an anime show but rather an anime movie, but the Bee Movie was an absolute anime classic of this century.


----------



## CarbonCoal (Aug 28, 2019)

I don’t really watch that much anime anymore but I finally got around to watching Kaiba this year and it’s one of my top faves. The Moomin anime series is also really cute.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 30, 2019)

I have recently started to watch the subbed version of the One Piece anime on Crunchyroll.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Revolutionary Girl Utena is quite the show. Still some time before I finish it.


----------



## oappo (Aug 30, 2019)

Definitely not going to get any points for uniqueness, but
-Boku no Hero
-Konosuba
-Seitokai Yakuindomo
-Sabage-bu!
-Daily lives of highschool boys
-Baka to Test
-Huyao Xiao Hongniang (Perhaps more commonly known as Fox Spirit Matchmaker. they stopped releasing it on crunchyroll  )
-Scrapped Princess
-Tsurezure children

Now, if I did honourable mentions, my list would be waaaaaaaaaay longer. I've always had trouble deciding favourites of anything.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 13, 2019)

>Astroboy (1963, but the 1980 version is just as enjoyable)
>Speed Racer
>Gatchaman/Battle of the Planets
>Sailor Moon
>Mew Mew Power
>Magical DoReMi


----------



## Faexie (Sep 14, 2019)

Madoka Magica and Mononoke (which has nothing to do with Princess Mononoke) are always the first ones to come to mind. The visuals are just so damn memorable and unique!

The new Dororo series, Mob Psycho 100, Mushishi, Promised Neverland and Steins:Gates are pretty great, too. It's a shame that Princess Jellyfish got cancelled, and I'm so glad Fruits Basket made a comeback!


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 14, 2019)

- Piano No Mori
- Sonic X
- One Piece
- Saint Seiya: Lost Canvas
- Attack on Titan


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 14, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> - Piano No Mori
> - Sonic X
> - One Piece
> - Saint Seiya: Lost Canvas
> - Attack on Titan


Fushigi yuugi 
Shin Chan 
Dragon Ball Z, GT, super 
Bleach 
Psychopass 
Tokyo ghoul 
Zero no tsukaima 
Naruto, shippuden
Saint Seiya, all kinds 
Yu-Gi-Oh, all kinds
More more... I mean 
I have seen a lot 
Attack on Titan
Dungeon ni Dae 
High-school DXD 
himamori Himari


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 14, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Fushigi yuugi
> Shin Chan
> Dragon Ball Z, GT, super
> Bleach
> ...


Darker than black
I can name tons


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)

Vamux said:


> King Of The Hill
> Seinfeld
> Samurai Jack
> And I know this last one is going to be kind of controversial, considering it's not an anime show but rather an anime movie, but the Bee Movie was an absolute anime classic of this century.


 "Corey in the House" will always be at the top of my list of great animes


----------



## Nyohoho (Oct 21, 2019)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 
Mob Psycho 100
My Hero Academia
Attack on Titan
Pokemon/Digimon
High School of the Dead 
Demon Slayer


----------



## justlexi (Oct 21, 2019)

*Sailor Moon* and  I am so excited to watch the movie next year.


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Wolf's Rain


----------



## KairanD (Oct 27, 2019)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Dragon Ball.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

Dragon Half ^v^ Dont know why they only made 2 episodes, but I loved that show! 

I suppose these days, one punch man is my new favourite! Its a specific humour that cheers me the hell up!


----------



## kyriamask (Nov 5, 2019)

uff 
hunterxhunter
shamn king
hostclub
xxholic
boku no hero
himtsu no yaiba
dr. stone


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 5, 2019)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt
Bakemonogatari
Eureka Seven
Durarara!!
Made in Abyss

I like weirdly artsy things and shows where I get to see giant robots beat the crap out of things. Beyond favorites, I'm also currently watching Beastars!


----------



## Syrup The Fox (Jan 4, 2020)

I don't watch anime that much but I really love Erased and Pokemon.


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

CrookedCroc said:


> Post one or more shows that you love. Don't worry, there are no wrong answers (unless you respond with Berserk 2016)
> 
> My favorites would be:
> -Yu Yu Hakusho
> ...


Ms. Kobayashi's Dragon Maid


----------

